# Padilla Obsidian Padilla Obsidian Cigar Review - Horrible Burn



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

When I lit this cigar my ife was with me and I exclaimed I LOVE this smoke the taste was wonderful! Within 1/4 of an inch it went out and from then...

Read the full review here: Padilla Obsidian Padilla Obsidian Cigar Review - Horrible Burn


----------

